# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة.. أم الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين؟

## مرثد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الكرام جعل الله أيامكم عامرة بطاعته دائماً

وكنتُ أود أن أستشيركم في أي الكتب أفضل أن يبدأ عليها مريد دراسة الفقه؟

وسأطرح أسماء بعض الكتب، وما أعرفه عنها. ثم ضوابط الترشيح:
❊ فقه السنة - لسيد سابق: وشهرته تغني عن التعريف به.
❊ الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين: وذكرته هنا أنه لا يكتفي بتقرير المذهب الحنبلي، بل يتعداه إلى الدليل، متى ما صح عنده، أضف إلى ذلك أنه غفر الله له، له منهج فقهي مميز، وخط واضح (وهذه ميزة تجعلني أرجع للكتاب بين الفينة والأخرى).
❊ الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته - وهبة الزحيلي: قرأتُ عنه في هذا المنتدى المبارك وفي أهل الحديث كلاماً كثيراً، اختلفت فيه الآراء.
❊ *موسوعة الفقه الإسلامي المعاصر - د. عبد الحليم عويس: والمعروف عن الدكتور عويس وكتبه أن نَفَسَه فيها نفس رائع ومميز، وذلك من خلال ما قرأتُ عنه وله.
*
والضوابط:
❊ من المعروف أن دراسة الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة تتيح للمتلقي فرصة أكبر لتوسيع نظرته ومداركه..
❊ سهولة الأسلوب.
❊ حسن التبويب.

وأرجو أن لا يتعصب أحدٌ لكتاب على حساب كتاب  :Smile: 

نفع الله بكم
وكتب أجركم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## علي المجمعي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الفاضل: 
بداية : اشكر اختيارك لهذا الموضوع، فهو - ان شاء الله - سيفتح خيرا كثيرا ، ويرشد المبتدئين الى القراءة الصحيحة.
ثانيا: حسب اطلاعي اقول :
بالنسبة لكتاب الدكتور وهبة الزحيلي ، أرى ان يجعل في آخر القائمة، وذلك لامرين:
1- حسب ضوابطك : فحسن التبويب وسهولة الاسلوب في غيره افضل منه 
2- انه يفيد اهل البحوث الفقهية ، وكذلك من له تمكن من الفقه
وهذا حسب اطلاعي على مواضع من الكتاب ، اثناء مساعدتي لاحد الاخوة في تحضير رسالة ماجستير في الفقه
وأرى أنّ افضل ما تصبوا اليه يدور بين : فقه السنة ، أو الشرح الممتع
اما موسوعة الاستاذ عبد الحليم فلم اطلع عليها 

وليت اهل الاختصاص يثرون هذا الموضوع

----------


## مرثد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> اخي الفاضل: 
> بداية : اشكر اختيارك لهذا الموضوع، فهو - ان شاء الله - سيفتح خيرا كثيرا ، ويرشد المبتدئين الى القراءة الصحيحة.
> ثانيا: حسب اطلاعي اقول :
> بالنسبة لكتاب الدكتور وهبة الزحيلي ، أرى ان يجعل في آخر القائمة، وذلك لامرين:
> 1- حسب ضوابطك : فحسن التبويب وسهولة الاسلوب في غيره افضل منه 
> 2- انه يفيد اهل البحوث الفقهية ، وكذلك من له تمكن من الفقه
> وهذا حسب اطلاعي على مواضع من الكتاب ، اثناء مساعدتي لاحد الاخوة في تحضير رسالة ماجستير في الفقه
> ...


شكراً اخي علي زادك الله علاً

والحقيقة ردك كان علمي وأفادني ولم يكن فيه تعصب  :Smile: 

بارك الله فيك

وأنا أنتظر بقية الإخوة

----------


## مرثد

> وأرى أنّ افضل ما تصبوا اليه يدور بين : فقه السنة ، أو الشرح الممتع


وأيهما يقدَّم برأيك بحسب الضوابط؟
 :Smile: 

ملاحظة: سؤالي لأني لا أعرف، هل دارس الفقه سيدرسه على كتاب واحد "مرة واحدة" وإذا ضبطه يكون قد جعل له بالكتاب المختار قاعدة فقهية قوية؟
أم أنه سيحتاج إلى التوسع لاحقاً، شاء أم أبي؟

----------


## المسكين السفي

أخي الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ-وهو من هو في  المنهجية لكن هذا لا يعني التعصب للشيخ-يقول بأن تبدأ كتاب عمدة الفقه ثم قال عمدة الفقه هذه لضعاف الهمم وكنا ندرس زاد المستقنع في اول ما نبدأ ولكن الهمم ضعفت (أظنه قال هذا في المنهجية في طلب العلم)

وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرح الزاد بأن شيخنا-ابن سعدي-كان يهتم في تدريسنا كتاب زاد المستقنع وكان يحفظ-اي السعدي رحمه الله-دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب وذلك لأن دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب وإن كان أقل مسائل من زاد المستقنع إلا أنه مرتب.


أخي ولابد لطالب العلم المبتدئ أن يتمذهب أي يسير على مذهب فقهي معين ثم يتدرج فيه وأفضل المذاهب المذهب الحنبلي وذلك لقلة المسائل المرجوحة فيه

وبالإضافة لذلك فإن الكتب الآخرى وإن كنت لا أعرف منها سوى كتاب فقه السنة لإان الكتب هذه لا تخرج طالب علم متفقه مؤصل


والله أعلم

----------


## المسكين السفي

> وأيهما يقدَّم برأيك بحسب الضوابط؟
>  
> ملاحظة: سؤالي لأني لا أعرف، هل دارس الفقه سيدرسه على كتاب واحد &quot;مرة واحدة&quot; وإذا ضبطه يكون قد جعل له بالكتاب المختار قاعدة فقهية قوية؟
> أم أنه سيحتاج إلى التوسع لاحقاً، شاء أم أبي؟


أخي كلام لم أفهمهلكن أقول في دراسة كتب الفقه هناك منهجية وأنصحك بالإستماع لهذه المحاضرات هما "المنهجية في طلب العلم" و "كيفية دراسة كتب الفقه" و "المنهجية في قراءة كتب أهل العلم" و الفرق بين كتب الحديث و كتب الفقه" وكل هذه المحاضرات وغيرها  للشيخ المتفنن صالح آل الشيخبالنسبة للفقه فإنه يحتاج لمنهجية خاصة ولكن بإختصارسوف تسير على كتاب الزاد وإذا أردت بحث مسألة معينة ترجع للكتب المطولة مثل "المغني" لا أن تكون تدرس في الزاد و فقه السنة لسيد سابق أو ما أشيه ذلكورجوعك إلى المغني فقط لبعض المسائل ======

----------


## علي المجمعي

اخي الكريم مرثد:
انت في موضوعك هذا سألت عن الكتب التي تعين على دراسة الفقه
والغرض من الدراسة : اما لاخراج طالب علم له معرفة جيدة بالفقه
او لمعرفة الاحكام المفروضة على المسائل، ومعرفة الحلال من الحرام
فإنت كان الغرض من الدراسة ، النقطة الاولى ، فعليك بالدراسة وفق مذهب معين، وكل مذهب له سلمه الخاص من حيث ترتيب الكتب.
وأما ان كنت تريد النقطة الثانية فهنالك ثلاثة كتب - حسب رأيي- تلبي رغبتك:
1- "صحيح فقه السنة النبوية ": لكمال السيد سالم، مطبوع في اربعة مجلدات ، يشبه فقه السنة لسيد سابق لكنه اوسع وافضل ، ويذكر اقوال العلماء في المسالة الواحدة ويناقشها ، وعبارته مفهومة جدا، وله اعتناء باقوال المعاصرين، وقد بذل مؤلفه جهدا طيبا فيه.
2- فقه السنة لسيد سابق: يمتاز عن الاول باختصاره.
3- الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين: يمتاز باسلوبه البسيط والمفهوم.

وعليك بمحاضرات صالح آل الشيخ التي ذكرها الاخ "المسكين" فهي قيمة ، ومتوفرة على الشبكة صوتا وكتابة

وهذا الذي اعلمه ، ولعل عند الاخوة غير الذي عندي، فليتهم يثرون الموضوع بعلمهم.

----------


## مرثد

> أخي الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ-وهو من هو في  المنهجية لكن هذا لا يعني التعصب للشيخ-يقول بأن تبدأ كتاب عمدة الفقه ثم قال عمدة الفقه هذه لضعاف الهمم وكنا ندرس زاد المستقنع في اول ما نبدأ ولكن الهمم ضعفت (أظنه قال هذا في المنهجية في طلب العلم)
> 
> وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرح الزاد بأن شيخنا-ابن سعدي-كان يهتم في تدريسنا كتاب زاد المستقنع وكان يحفظ-اي السعدي رحمه الله-دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب وذلك لأن دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب وإن كان أقل مسائل من زاد المستقنع إلا أنه مرتب.
> والله أعلم


كأني أفهم حفظك الله تعالى أن هذا للمتخصصين في طلب العلم.

ودعني أبوح لكم أيها الأحبة بنقطة وهي أنني لستُ من المتعمقين في الطلب، بل أنا في أول الطريق، ودراستي الجامعية ليست شرعية
وإنما أود أن أتعلم ديني، وأفهمه
لا أود فقط معرفة "حلال" و "حرام"

يمكنني أن أقول: أنني أود أن أبني لنفسي "فكراً فقهياً" إن صحت التسمية  :Smile: 

❊❊❊

ها أنا قد بحتُ، فإن أصبتُ فبفضل الله، وإن كانت الأخرى، فقوموني

أكرر شكري لك أخي المبارك فكلامك كان مفيداً أيما إفادة

----------


## مرثد

> أخي كلام لم أفهمه لكن أقول في دراسة كتب الفقه هناك منهجية


جزاك الله خيراً بمعنى أخي حفظك الله، من لم يكن من المتخصصين في العلم الشرعي ولا يود أن يكون شيخاً ومفيتاً في يوم من الأيام  :Smile:  ولكن يود أن يكون له إلمام " بدرجة عالية" بفقه دينه
فما الطريقة الأمثل له؟
هل يدرس الفقه على طريقة المتخصصين؟ (وهي صعبة قليلاً وطويلة وتحتاج لتفرغ طويل قد لا أجده)
أم أن هناك طريقة غيرها؟
بارك الله فيك

----------


## مرثد

> اخي الكريم مرثد:
> انت في موضوعك هذا سألت عن الكتب التي تعين على دراسة الفقه
> والغرض من الدراسة : اما لاخراج طالب علم له معرفة جيدة بالفقه
> او لمعرفة الاحكام المفروضة على المسائل، ومعرفة الحلال من الحرام
> فإنت كان الغرض من الدراسة ، النقطة الاولى ، فعليك بالدراسة وفق مذهب معين، وكل مذهب له سلمه الخاص من حيث ترتيب الكتب.
> وأما ان كنت تريد النقطة الثانية فهنالك ثلاثة كتب - حسب رأيي- تلبي رغبتك:
> 1- "صحيح فقه السنة النبوية ": لكمال السيد سالم، مطبوع في اربعة مجلدات ، يشبه فقه السنة لسيد سابق لكنه اوسع وافضل ، ويذكر اقوال العلماء في المسالة الواحدة ويناقشها ، وعبارته مفهومة جدا، وله اعتناء باقوال المعاصرين، وقد بذل مؤلفه جهدا طيبا فيه.
> 2- فقه السنة لسيد سابق: يمتاز عن الاول باختصاره.
> 3- الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين: يمتاز باسلوبه البسيط والمفهوم.
> ...


رفع الله قدرك أخي فهمتني تقريباً



> او لمعرفة الاحكام المفروضة على المسائل، ومعرفة الحلال من الحرام ... فهنالك ثلاثة كتب - حسب رأيي- تلبي رغبتك:
> 1- "صحيح فقه السنة النبوية ": لكمال السيد سالم، مطبوع في اربعة مجلدات ،  يشبه فقه السنة لسيد سابق لكنه اوسع وافضل ، ويذكر اقوال العلماء في  المسالة الواحدة ويناقشها ، وعبارته مفهومة جدا، وله اعتناء باقوال  المعاصرين، وقد بذل مؤلفه جهدا طيبا فيه.
> 2- فقه السنة لسيد سابق: يمتاز عن الاول باختصاره.
> 3- الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين: يمتاز باسلوبه البسيط والمفهوم.


وليت قلبك المبارك إن شاء الله يتسع لبقية أسئلتي  :Smile: 
بأيهما تنصحني (وتنصح من هم مثلي)؟




> وعليك بمحاضرات صالح آل الشيخ التي ذكرها الاخ "المسكين" فهي قيمة ،  ومتوفرة على الشبكة صوتا وكتابة


أكرمكم المولى في الدارين.. نعم! وقد وجدت د. السويدان يرشحها لطلبة العلم، وهي فيما أظن ٤٠ شريطاً، ويرجع الفضل - بعد الله - لكما في تذكيري وتحفيزي لسماعها وسأجعلها في خطتي القريبة بإذن الله تعالى

كتب الله أجوركم

----------


## أبو حفص الشافعي

السلام ليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
مع احترامي الجم للإخوة الأكارم الين شاركوا جزاهم الله خيرا إلا أنني أنهم قصروا غاية القصير في نصح الأخ مرثد ذلك بأنهم أخذوا يرجحون له أي الكتب أفضل دون أن ينصحوه بطلب العلم - وخصوصا الفقه - علي المشايخ و العلماء ، وهذا وهو الأصل الذي ينبغي أن يبحث عنه شرح ميسر لفقه ثم أوسع فأوسع حتي يصل لمرحلة الاطلاع و النظر في كلام أهل العلم وقديما قالوا : من كان شيخه كتابه كثر خطأه عن صوابه و الله تعالي أعلم

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

بارك الله فيك.
الذي يريد أن يبني نفسه ،وبمعنى آخر يتأصل في طلب العلم الشرعي ،لا يبدأ لا بالشرح الممتع ولا بالفقه على المذاهب الأربعة وهذا أعجب! ولا الفقه وأدلته !!
مثل هذه الكتب وخاصة الفقه المقارن هذا يكون لشخص مؤصل أصلا ثابت القدم في التأصيل.
ونصيحة الإخوة بسماع سلسلة الشيخ العالم معالي الشيخ صالح في منهجية طالب العلم ستفيدك جدا فعليك بها.
وأضيف شيئا هنا سيجعلك طالب علم مؤصل بكل معنى هذه الكلمة :
أولا : عليك بشروح العلامة العثيمين فإنه البحر من أي النواحي جئته ....
ثانيا: اجمع مع دراسة متن فقهي متنا حديثيا لكي تجمع بين النثر وأدلته ، وهذا هام أنك يكون في صدرك متن حديثي دليل للمتن الفقهي؛ ولعلك تبدأ بعمدة الأحكام وتسمع معها شرحا مناسبا لها ،وقد شرح العلامة العثيمين الطهارة والصلاة ...
والله يوفقك لكل خير ،وتذكر أنّ من سار على الدرب وصل،وتذكر قولة الزهري: أن العلم إنما يأتي بمر الليالي والأيام.

----------


## محمد بن هاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

فأنا يا اخي مثلك، طويلب علم في بدايات الطريق، وسأنصحك نصيحة عن تجربة شخصية ودراية، لعلك تستفيد منها إن شاء الله.

فأنصحك يا أخي وفقنا الله وإياك، أولا بملازمة الشيوخ الأفاضل وطلبة العلم الأقوياء فهذا مما لا بد منه. وكم من مسألة أشكلت علي ورحت أخوض في الكتب صغيرها وكبيرها لأحل إشكال ما صعب على التفقه فيه وفهمه فما ازددت الا حيرة. وما فك الاشكال الا شيوخي غفر الله لهم وبارك فيهم وفي علمهم. 

ثم إذا عزمت فابدأ بكتاب الله عز وجل. فتعلم التجويد وأكثر من قراءة القرآن. واحفظ ما استطعت وواظب على الحفظ. وانظر في كتب التفسير فابدأ بتفسير العلامة السعدي والمسمى بتيسير الكريم الرحمن، فهو كتاب ماتع مختصر مفيد، ثم انظر في تفسير ابن كثير ثم فتح القدير للشوكاني ثم تفسير الطبري. والله تعالى أعلم.

وأما في الفقه فاياك والبداية في الكتب التي تعنى بالخلاف أو التي يكثر فيها سرد اختلاف المذاهب في المسائل، وابدأ بكتب الفقه السني المختصرة، كالوجيز في فقه السنة والكتاب العزيز للشيخ عبد العظيم بدوي وفقه السنة للسيد سابق، ثم انظر في الجامع لأحكام فقه السنة لابن عثيمين والموسوعة الفقهية الميسرة لحسين العوايشة ثم اذا ارتقيت فانظر في سبل السلام شرح بلوغ المرام للصنعاني بتعليق الشيخ الألباني والروضة الندية شرح الدرر البهية لصديق حسن خان  ثم قد تنظر في عمدة الفقه لابن قدامة وشرح العمدة لابن تيمية ثم الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع لابن عثيمين ثم اذا ارتقيت فانظر في المحلى لابن حزم والمغني لابن قدامة.

وهذا الترتيب اجتهاد مني ولا أزعم انني فيه مصيب. والله تعالى أعلم.

واعلم أخي ان طلب العلم يحتاج لهمة عالية وصبر وجلد, وأخلص نيتك وأكثر من الذكر والدعاء.

ووفقنا الله واياكم.


*اللهم  اغفر لي خطئي وجهلي وإسرافي في أمري وما أنت          أعلم به مني، اللهم اغفر لي  جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي ،       اللهم    اغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت وما  أسررت وما أعلنت وما أنت  أعلم  به     مني ،  أنت   المقدم والمؤخر وأنت على كل شيء  قدير*

----------


## المسكين السفي

> بارك الله فيك.
> الذي يريد أن يبني نفسه ،وبمعنى آخر يتأصل في طلب العلم الشرعي ،لا يبدأ لا بالشرح الممتع ولا بالفقه على المذاهب الأربعة وهذا أعجب! ولا الفقه وأدلته !!
> مثل هذه الكتب وخاصة الفقه المقارن هذا يكون لشخص مؤصل أصلا ثابت القدم في التأصيل.
> ونصيحة الإخوة بسماع سلسلة الشيخ العالم معالي الشيخ صالح في منهجية طالب العلم ستفيدك جدا فعليك بها.
> وأضيف شيئا هنا سيجعلك طالب علم مؤصل بكل معنى هذه الكلمة :
> أولا : عليك بشروح العلامة العثيمين فإنه البحر من أي النواحي جئته ....
> ثانيا: اجمع مع دراسة متن فقهي متنا حديثيا لكي تجمع بين النثر وأدلته ، وهذا هام أنك يكون في صدرك متن حديثي دليل للمتن الفقهي؛ ولعلك تبدأ بعمدة الأحكام وتسمع معها شرحا مناسبا لها ،وقد شرح العلامة العثيمين الطهارة والصلاة ...
> والله يوفقك لكل خير ،وتذكر أنّ من سار على الدرب وصل،وتذكر قولة الزهري: أن العلم إنما يأتي بمر الليالي والأيام.


سبحان الله أخي أبا أحمد!!!!
وهل الشرح الممتع من الفقه المقارن

----------


## المسكين السفي

يا أخوتي 

الوجيز ليس لطالب العلم الذي يريد التأصيل و يريد أن تنموا لديه الملكة الفقهية

الوجيز لعامة الناس ولمن ضعفت همته

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

> سبحان الله أخي أبا أحمد!!!!
> وهل الشرح الممتع من الفقه المقارن


أخي المسكين:
سلّم الله فهمك أخي الكريم ،لعلك ترجع وتمعن النظر في الألفاظ وستجد أنّ تعجبك مبني على فهم غلط للكلام السابق ،فكلمة "خاصة" معناها معروف جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## المسكين السفي

> أخي المسكين:
> سلّم الله فهمك أخي الكريم ،لعلك ترجع وتمعن النظر في الألفاظ وستجد أنّ تعجبك مبني على فهم غلط للكلام السابق ،فكلمة "خاصة" معناها معروف جزاك الله خيرا.



أعذرني أخي فلم أنتبه وظننتك أخطأت

وأنا أعلم أنك تعلم بان الكتاب ليس من الفقه المقارن ولأجل ذلك إستغربت

----------


## ابو سفيان الحنبلى

الفقه   للمبتدئين لابد  ان تبدابكتاب مذهبى  وليكن على المذهب الذى فيه بلدك  
 والتدرج ابدا باسهل  الكتب   واحفظ  المتن  
 الحنابلة  العمدة للموفق او اخصر المختصرات او الدليل للشيخ مرعى وشرحه منار السبيل لال ضويان او  زاد المستقنع للحجاوى
المالكية الرسالة لابن ابى زيد   او العشماوية او متن الاخضرى
الشافعية    مختصر ابى شجاع 
الاحناف   لا ادرى  
ولتبدا باى هذه الكتب وثبت كتابا ولا تغيره  وابتعد  عن  كتب الفقه المقارن مثل الفقه الاسلامى وادلتة وفقه السنة وصحيح فقه السنة  والوجيزلعبدالعظ  يم بدوى
فان انهيت  كتاب بعد حفظ المتن من القائمة التى ذكرتها لك فلتسال  طلبة العلم  الاعلى مستوى   وتقول لهم ماذا اقرا فان كانت  اختياراتهم مختلفة  اختر الايسر 
من ذلك  
ثم ابدا بكتب  الفقه الحديثى مثل الروضة  الندية وله شرح صوتية على ملتقى اهل الحديث ثم شرح سهل على بلوغ المرام او شرح سهل على عمدة  الاحكام 
واحفظ احاديث   بلوغ المرام اوعمدة  الاحكام 
ستتعب من ذلك  ولكن ستجد  الفائدة  واسال المشايخ  عن الاشياء الصعبة التى لا تفهمها من الكتب  هذه طريقة مجربة

----------


## مرثد

> الفقه   للمبتدئين لابد  ان تبدابكتاب مذهبى  وليكن على المذهب الذى فيه بلدك  
>  والتدرج ابدا باسهل  الكتب   واحفظ  المتن  
>  الحنابلة  العمدة للموفق او اخصر المختصرات او الدليل للشيخ مرعى وشرحه منار السبيل لال ضويان او  زاد المستقنع للحجاوى
> المالكية الرسالة لابن ابى زيد   او العشماوية او متن الاخضرى
> الشافعية    مختصر ابى شجاع 
> الاحناف   لا ادرى  
> ولتبدا باى هذه الكتب وثبت كتابا ولا تغيره  وابتعد  عن  كتب الفقه المقارن مثل الفقه الاسلامى وادلتة وفقه السنة وصحيح فقه السنة  والوجيزلعبدالعظ  يم بدوى
> فان انهيت  كتاب بعد حفظ المتن من القائمة التى ذكرتها لك فلتسال  طلبة العلم  الاعلى مستوى   وتقول لهم ماذا اقرا فان كانت  اختياراتهم مختلفة  اختر الايسر 
> من ذلك  
> ...


أكرمك المولى أخي!
وماذا لو كان الطالب ليس متخصصاً في الشريعة، هل له طريقة أخرى تناسب وقته؟ أم هذه هي الطريقة؟

----------


## ابو سفيان الحنبلى

هذه هى الطريقة  النافعة  متعبة   لكنها توصلك  الى المطلوب  انا لست متخصصا ولا جامعيا   واقول لك عن تجربتى وتجربة الاخرين
وادع لاخيك

----------


## مرثد

> وادع لاخيك


غفر الله لي ولك




> هذه هى الطريقة  النافعة  متعبة   لكنها  توصلك  الى المطلوب  انا لست متخصصا ولا جامعيا   واقول لك عن تجربتى  وتجربة الاخرين


نعم أخي! ولكن ليس كل اوقات غير المتخصصين كبعضها
وأنا أتمنى في الحقيقة منهجية تبنى لغير طلبة العلم في الجانب الشرعي

نعم! قد كتب الأخ عبد الله العبد المنعم في كتابه (صناعة جيل الرواد) يوصي به كمنهج مقترح، ولكنه لم يذكر منهجية تفصيلية للمدارسة.

وأما أن يفعل غير المتخصص ما يفعله المتخصص من دراسة لمتون تلو متون، فلا أظنها طريقة مناسبة لكثيرين!

نفع الله بالجميع وأشكر تفاعلهم

----------


## مرثد

ليت بعض العلماء (أو طلبة العلم) يكتبوا لغير المتخصصين في الشريعة منهجاً مقترحاً للدراسة
بحيث لا يزيد كل علم عن كتابين أو ثلاثة سهلة اللغة والشرح ولا تحتاج إلى أستاذ إلا في بعض المسائل

❊ مثلاً، كتابين في علوم القرآن، وآخرين في المصطلح، وكذلك في الأصول، السيرة، الحديث...إلخ

بحيث يستطيع - العلماء وطلبة العلم - مساعدة غير المتخصصين في الارتقاء المعرفي والسلوكي الديني

لأني أظن أنه وإن كانت الطريقة التي ذكر الإخوة أكثر نفعاً - كما يقولون - إلا أنه يشق على أحدهم أن يفعل هذه الطريقة في الفقه، فما بالك إن كان سيفعلها في بقية العلوم الكريمة

نفع الله بكم، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## مرثد

أمثلة توضح المشاركة السابقة:

- في التفسير: زبدة التفسير - مختصر تفسير بن كثير (احمد شاكر) - الظلال (مع التنبه للملاحظات)
- اصول: الواضح في اصول الفقه - الاشقر...
- مصطلح: تيسير مصطلح الحديث للطحان
- علوم القران: المقدمات - الجديع
- السيرة: تهذيب سيرة بن هشام - السيرة النبوية للصوياني
- الحديث: الـ ٤٠ - النووي + شرحها، رياض الصالحين
وهكذا... والسابق تمثيل قد يصيب وقد يخطئ

----------


## المسكين السفي

> أمثلة توضح المشاركة السابقة:
> 
> - في التفسير: زبدة التفسير - مختصر تفسير بن كثير (احمد شاكر) - الظلال (مع التنبه للملاحظات)
> - اصول: الواضح في اصول الفقه - الاشقر...
> - مصطلح: تيسير مصطلح الحديث للطحان
> - علوم القران: المقدمات - الجديع
> - السيرة: تهذيب سيرة بن هشام - السيرة النبوية للصوياني
> - الحديث: الـ ٤٠ - النووي + شرحها، رياض الصالحين
> وهكذا... والسابق تمثيل قد يصيب وقد يخطئ



لا حاجة لك بشرح رياض الصالحين 
ومالك ولظلال القران

----------


## مرثد

جزاك الله خيراً على الرد أخي الكريم




> لا حاجة لك بشرح رياض الصالحين


أما شرح الرياض فلم أذكره  :Smile:  ؛ ومع ذلك فأظن أن معرفة معنى الحديث وما يستفاد منه "عملياً" و"تطبيقياً" والشرح يساعد في ذلك، أما مجرد الاكتفاء بالقراءة - أو الحفظ - دون فهم، فالفائدة منه قليلة جداً - ولا يُقال معدومة ؛ فللحديث بركة وخير على صاحبه فهو كلام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم- 



> ومالك ولظلال القران


أنا أعلم أن الآراء اختلفت حول الظلال، ما بين راد له كله، وقابل له كله، ووسط، وأنا أحب كلام الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى حين قال عن الظلال: (*مفيدة فيها خير كثير ولا تخلو  من بعض الأغلاط كل يؤخذ .. من قوله ويترك ، ليسوا معصومين ، وطالب  العلم إذا تأملها عرف ما فيها من الأخطاء ومافيها من الحق.. وهم  رحمهم الله قد اجتهدوا في الخير ودعوا إلى الخير وصبروا على المشقة في ذلك..  ولكن ليس معصومون ولا غيرهم من  العلماء ، بالنسبة للرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام يبلغون عن الله والرسل عصمهم  الله. ..  لكن بحمدالله  صوابهم أكثر .. نفعوا الناس..* ). أ.هـ بتصرف. فيستفاد منه مع التنبيه على أخطائه، والضعيف من أحاديثه.
وأياً كان، فالمهم هو فهم القران و"تطبيقه" في واقع الحياة.

وهنا ما قاله الشيخ ابن باز - غفر الله له - حول الموضوع، وهنا ما قاله العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى حول الموضوع، وهنا رابط قد يفيد.
رحمكما الله يا ابن عثيمين وابن باز ورفع درجتككما، ليتنا نستفيد من منهجكما! رحمكما الله!


وأعذرني إن لم أكمل بعدَ هذه المشاركة الحديث حول الظلال  :Smile:  ، لئلا يخرج الموضوع عن مساره، ثم يغلق الموضوع لأجل ذلك - كما فعل ببعض أسلافه!-
جزاك الله خيراً
وأخيراً فهو اقتراح لم يدرس دراسة طويلة جداً
وجزاك الله خير على التنبيه

----------


## محماس بن داود

أخي الكريم

إذا كنت لا تريد أن تدرس الفقه دراسة منهجية وكنت تريد التفقه في الدين من أجل العمل فأنا أدلك على كتاب جميل نفعني الله به نفعاً عظيماً، وهو: الفتاوى الإسلامية، جمع عبد العزيز المسند، طبعة دار الوطن. هذا الكتاب في أربعة مجلدات ستجد فيه معظم ما تحتاجه من الفقه بأسلوب سهل جداً.

وهذه مكتبة منزلية، لا أدري من أين نقلتها، لكنها في ملف عندي منذ فترة، وهي مكتبة تصلح للطاب المبتدئ، والكتب التي تحتويها مهمة ومفيدة جداً:


في التفسير وعلوم القرآن :
1- "تفسير السعدي" 
2- "تفسير ابن كثير" 
3-  "علوم القرآن" لمناع القطان
4-  "مفردات ألفاظ القرآن" للراغب الأصفهاني

في الحديث وعلومه :
5-  "رياض الصالحين" وشرحه لابن عثيمين  
6-  "الجامع الصغير وزيادته" و"الجامع الكبير وزيادته" وكليهما للألباني
7-  "بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام" لابن حجر العسقلاني مع شرحه للشيخ البسام
8-  "فتح الغفار ، الجامع لأحكام سنة نبينا المختار" للحسن بن أحمد الرباعي 
9-  "جمع الفوائد من جامع الأصول ومجمع الزوائد" لمحمد بن سليمان المغربي
10-  "النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر" لابن الأثير
11-  "اختصار علوم الحديث" لابن كثير\أحمد شاكر .

في الفقه :
12-  "الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع" لابن عثيمين ، واحرص على اقتناء الطبعة الشرعية التي بموافقة مؤسسة الشيخ الخيرية ، ولا أعرف كتاب فقه ألف في هذا الزمان مثل هذا الكتاب من حيث السهولة وغزارة الفائدة ، ومن اجتمع له هذا الكتاب مع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين فقد اجتمع له خير كثير ..
13-  "فقه السنة" لسيد سابق مع "تمام المنة في التعليق على فقه السنة" للألباني 
14-  "فتاوى إسلامية" (جمع عبدالعزيز المسند) 
15-  "فتاوى المرأة المسلمة" جمع أشرف عبدالمقصود ، أو جمع عرفان العشا حسونة الدمشقي ، وهو جمع جيد مفيد ..
16-  "الإختيارات الفقهية" لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية للبعلي ، بتعليقات الشيخ ابن عثيمين ..
17-  "الملخص الفقهي" للشيخ صالح الفوزان ، وهو كتاب صغير الحجم ، سهل العبارة مفيد للمبتدئ .. 
18-  "الإقناع في مسائل الإجماع" لابن القطان ..

في السيرة :
19-  "الرحيق المختوم" للمباركفوري 
20-  "زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد" لابن القيم.
21-  "سيرة ابن هشام"
22-  "السيرة النبوية عرض ووقائع وتحليل وأحداث" للدكتور علي الصلابي

في العقيدة :
23- "مجموع فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين" أو "مجموع فتاوى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز" ، رحمهما الله ، ويمتاز مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين بوجود شروح لكتب مهمة : ككتاب التوحيد والواسطية وغيرهما ..
24- "حقيقة الولاء و البراء في الإسلام" للقحطاني
25- "الوجيز في عقيدة السلف الصالح" ، "أنواع وأحكام التوسل المشروع والممنوع" ، "الإيمان : حقيقته ، خوارمه نواقضه ، عند أهل السنة والجماعة" ، وكلها لعبد الله بن عبد الحميد ..
26- كتب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب : ككشف الشبهات والأصول الثلاث والقواعد الأربعة وكتاب التوحيد وهو أهمها ..

في الفِرق والمذاهب والأحزاب :
27- "الموسوعة الميسرة في الأديان والمذاهب والأحزاب المعاصرة" للندوة العالمية
28- كُتب الشيخ إحسان إلهي ظهير  
29- "الصحوة الإسلامية ضوابط وتوجيهات" للشيخ ابن عثيمين

في التأريخ والأعلام :
30- "البداية والنهاية" لابن كثير 
31- "تهذيب سِيَر أعلام النبلاء" لمحمد بن حسن بن عقيل موسى 
32- "حياة الصحابة" للكاندهلوي
33-  "الأعلام" لخير الدين الزركلي 
34- الموسوعة الميسرة في التاريخ الإسلامي" من إعداد فريق البحوث والدراسات الإسلامية ..
35- "التأريخ الإسلامي" لمحمود شاكر ، مع العلم بأن هناك مجلدين من هذا المجموع أُحرقا في المطبعة في لبنان مع المخطوط فلم يخرجا للوجود ، وهما ما يخص تاريخ الشام وتاريخ جزيرة العرب .. 

في الرقائق :
36- "التوابين" وكتاب "مختصر منهاج القاصدين" وكليهما لابن قدامة 
37- "تلبيس إبليس" وكتاب "صيد الخاطر" وكليهما لابن الجوزي 
38- "حادي الأرواح إلى بلاد الأفراح" وكتاب "عدة الصابرين" وكتاب "الجواب الكافي" وكلها لابن القيم. 

في اللغة والأدب :
39- "الآجرومية" وشرحها لابن عثيمين
40- "القاموس المحيط" للفيروز آبادي
41- "ديوان الفرزدق" و"ديوان جرير" و"ديوان المتنبي" و"المعلقات" مع شروحها إن أمكن
42- "العقد الفريد" لابن عبد ربه
43- "فقه اللغة وأسرار العربية" للثعالبي
44- "المعجم الوسيط" لمجمع اللغة العربية ..

كتب أخرى : 
45- "لا تحزن" وكتاب "العظمة" لعائض القرني
46- "مذاهب فكرية معاصرة" ، "واقعنا المعاصر" ، "جاهلية القرن العشرين" وكلها لمحمد قطب .. 
47- "فلسطين بين الوعد الحق والوعد المفترى" ، "وعد كسنجر" و"العلمانية" "ظاهرة الإرجاء" وكلها لسفر الحوالي
48- "صلاح الأمة في علو الهمة" لسيد العفاني ، وللعفاني كتب أخرى جمع فيها ما لذ وطاب.
49- "سلسلة رسائل الغرباء" لسلمان العودة ، وهي من أجمع ما كُتب في الباب ..
50- "مشارع الأشواق إلى مصارع العشاق ومثير الغرام إلى دار السلام" لابن النحاس

----------


## مرثد

> أخي الكريم
> 
> إذا كنت لا تريد أن تدرس الفقه دراسة منهجية وكنت تريد التفقه في الدين من أجل العمل فأنا أدلك على كتاب جميل نفعني الله به نفعاً عظيماً، وهو: الفتاوى الإسلامية، جمع عبد العزيز المسند، طبعة دار الوطن. هذا الكتاب في أربعة مجلدات ستجد فيه معظم ما تحتاجه من الفقه بأسلوب سهل جداً.
> 
> وهذه مكتبة منزلية، لا أدري من أين نقلتها، لكنها في ملف عندي منذ فترة، وهي مكتبة تصلح للطاب المبتدئ، والكتب التي تحتويها مهمة ومفيدة جداً:
> 
> 
> في التفسير وعلوم القرآن :
> 1- "تفسير السعدي" 
> ...


كتب الله أجرك ونفع بك
وهذه خطوة جيدة وإن كانت تحتاج إلى بعض مراجعة
شكرا لك  :Smile:

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

أخي الكريم
رعاك الله، إن كنت تريد المفاضلة بين الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة والشرح الممتع.. فلا مفاضلة بينهما، والشرح الممتع أفضلهما.

ولضبط علم الفقه بشكل جيد، لابد من شيخ، فعليك بمجالس العلم، أو المواد الصوتية.
مجالس العلم فيها فضل كبير ورحمة منزلة.. لا يعادلها شىء ولا يقاربها.
والمواد الصوتية تجد فيها درر ثمينة.

وإن كان الأمر لا يعدو القراءة، فاقرأ كتيب صغير من كتب المعاصرين مثل: رسالة في الفقه الميسر للشيخ صالح السدلان
إن انتهيت منه ووجدت في نفسك النفس للمواصلة، فخذ كتاب: صحيح فقه السنة لكمال السيد أو فقه السنة للسيد سابق.
وفقك الله.

----------


## مرثد

> أخي الكريم
> رعاك الله، إن كنت تريد المفاضلة بين الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة والشرح الممتع.. فلا مفاضلة بينهما، والشرح الممتع أفضلهما.
> 
> ولضبط علم الفقه بشكل جيد، لابد من شيخ، فعليك بمجالس العلم، أو المواد الصوتية.
> مجالس العلم فيها فضل كبير ورحمة منزلة.. لا يعادلها شىء ولا يقاربها.
> والمواد الصوتية تجد فيها درر ثمينة.
> 
> وإن كان الأمر لا يعدو القراءة، فاقرأ كتيب صغير من كتب المعاصرين مثل: رسالة في الفقه الميسر للشيخ صالح السدلان
> إن انتهيت منه ووجدت في نفسك النفس للمواصلة، فخذ كتاب: صحيح فقه السنة لكمال السيد أو فقه السنة للسيد سابق.
> وفقك الله.


أكرمك المولى أخي الكريم على ردك
ونعمت النصيحة هذه
 :Smile:

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله في الجميع

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المنهج الذي سار عليه أهل العلم قبلنا في علم الفقه هو التدرج والترتيب العلمي للمسائل والأدلة والخلاف
فكانت الطلبة قبل استقرار المذاهب الأربعة تدرس الفقه على مذهب علماء البلد
فكان أهل الكوفة على مذهب ابن مسعود وأهل مكة على مذهب ابن عباس وأهل المدينة على مذهب ابن عمر وزيد ..الخ
وكان فقه هؤلاء العلماء ينقل إلى تلاميذهم فيعلموه من دونهم إلى أن استقرت المذاهب الأربعة
فصار كلٌُ من أتباع هذه المذاهب يبدأ في التفقه على منهجية وضعها له أهل العلم تعرف بالمتون والمختصرات
فصار الحنفي المتقدم يحفظ الكتاب للقُدوري أو غيره من المختصرات المشهورة عندهم والمتأخر يحفظ كنز الدقائق للنسفي أو غيره
وصار المالكي المتقدم يحفظ الرسالة للقيرواني أو غيرها والمتأخر يحفظ مختصر خليل أو غيره
وصار الشافعي المتقدم يحفظ المهذب للشيرازي أو غيره والمتأخر يحفظ المنهاج للنووي أو غيره
وصار الحنبلي المتقدم يحفظ مختصر الخرقي أو غيره والمتأخر يحفظ الزاد للحجاوي او غيره
من المختصرات المشهورة في المذهب

وهذه هي الطريقة الصحيحة والأفضل في التفقه وهي التي خرجت الفقهاء قبلنا

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما كتب الفقه المصنفة على الطريقة المعاصرة في التعليم والتدريس والترتيب والعبارات فإنها لا تخرج فقهاء 
قد تخرج متفقه أو مثقف عنده اطلاع على بعض الفقهيات
أما أن تخرج فقيها يكون الفقه له سجية فلا

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما كتاب الشرح الممتع فإنه من كتب المذاهب الأربعة فمؤلفه حنبلي والكتاب شرح على أشهر متون المذهب الحنبلي
فلا تصح المقارنة بينه وبين الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة لأنه منها
كما لا يصح البدء به في طريق التفقه لأنه كتاب موضوع للمتقدمين في الفقه 
لأنه يعتني بذكر الخلاف في المذهب وفي غيره مع التوسع في التفريع والأدلة

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالأولى والأفضل والأصح في المنهحية العلمية الفقهية لمن أراد أن يكون فقيها بمعنى الكلمة أن يبدأ بأحد المتون ثم يقرأ عليها شرحا يقتصر على بعض الأدلة للفرع الواحد والإشارة إلى الخلاف مجرد إشارة
وهذا موجود في جميع مصنفات المذاهب الأربعة
ويحفظ بجانب المتن الفقهي متنا في الحديث (الأربعين ثم العمدة ثم البلوغ).
ثم يقرأ شرحا مطولا في المذهب يكثر من التدليل وذكر الخلاف في داخل المذهب ثم المذاهب الثلاثة
وهذا موجود في جميع مصنفات المذاهب الأربعة
ثم بعد ذلك يقرأ في كتب الخلاف المتقدمة التي لا تقتصر على خلاف المذاهب الأربعة ورجالاتها 
كالمبسوط وفتح القدير عند الحنفية والتمهيد والاستذكار والبيان والتحصيل عند المالكية والمجموع والبيان والأم عند الشافعية والمغني والانتصار عن الحنابلة 
ويطالع أيضا كتبا أكثرت من ذكر الخلاف الفقهي وتوسعت فيه للغاية
كالأوسط لابن المنذر والمحلى لابن حزم والمصنف لابن أبي شيبة وعبد الرزاق والاختلاف لابن نصر والطبري والجصاص
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

> أما كتب الفقه المصنفة على الطريقة المعاصرة


بارك الله فيك.. نصيحة قيمة. وكثير من رجال العلم ينصحون بنحوها.

وأتفق معك أن كتب الفقه المعاصرة لا تخلو من ملاحظات، ولعل جميع كتب الفقه لا تخلو من ملاحظات ولكن على اختلاف في القْدر والنوع.

ولعلنا نتفق أن هناك مطلبا مهما لابد وأن نضعه في عين الاعتبار، ألا وهو التدرج. الذي تكرمت بوضعه أول نقطة في نصيحتك الطيبة.

وهذا التدرج يختلف من طبقة إلى طبقة، ومن عصر إلى عصر.
ومختصرات المذاهب رغم سهولة العبارة في الغالب إلا أن مفاتيحها مع العلماء وفي بطون الكتب.
لأشياء منها حذف الدليل في الغالب وغير ذلك مما لا يخفى عليكم.
فإن كان على الطالب أن يقرأ متنا مختصرا مع شرح عليه لتيسير العبارة وفكها وإيراد الدليل.. كان ذلك من الصعوبة بمكان لأننا وضعنا له مشقة أخرى.
فيجتمع له مشقتان، الأولى طلب العلم، والثانية صعوبة الفك وفهم مراد المصنف وفهم مراد الشارح.

فإن قرأ كتيب لأحد المعاصرين يقرب له العلم ويسهل له العبارة ويضع له التعريفات البسيطة بلغة عصرنا التي يفهمها الجميع.. كان ذلك من التيسير المطلوب.
وكلما كان مختصرا ميسرا كان مظنة الإنتهاء والتحصيل.
ويكون قد تأهل للخوض في غيره بسهولة ويسر، وتتلاشى الصعوبات أو تكون هينة عليه إن واصل الطلب. وإن توقف كان لديه محصلة طيبة من الفقه.

والله أعلم.

----------


## كريم السجايا

أنصحك أخي بالترتيب
الملخص الفقهي
ثم
الفقه الميسر للطيار
ثم
شرح عمدة الفقه للجبرين
ثم
الشرح الممتع
ثم
فقه السنة
ثم
الكافي لابن قدامة
ثم
إذا اشكلت عليك مسألة فارجع للكتب المجامع والموسوعات 
ولاتنس شروح الحديث وانصحك بعد قرأتك لشرح العمدة ان رغبت بشرح منحة البعلام بشرح بلوغ المرام للفوزان فهو طيب وجامع..

وفقك الله ..

----------

